# Not enough male riders!!! ):



## Katie4469 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sure there has been a thread about this already somewhere... but oh well. Heres just some of my random thoughts... Haha.
Has anyone noticed that there are tons of professional, competitive male riders... but there is no male riders, that are... casual/pleasure riders? It sucks!
I have moved my horse from barn to barn, and I've met about 3 male riders in total... very depressing, haha. But when I visited a very expensive, competitive barn there was tons of male riders! :s 

It's also funny how as soon as an attractive guy (or any guy, for that matter) enters a barn he gets mauled by girls haha... It seems like every girls dream is to have a boyfriend that loves horses... And it's understandable, because I would totally be one of those girls myself! Of course I'm too shy to actually say anything, but I'd definitely notice them haha. 

My last two boyfriends that I brought to the barn with me absolutely hated it... It took soo much convincing just to bring them out there with me. They were little city wimps, and hated the smell, poop etc. Also one of them was extremely scared of the horses and wouldn't come near them... ITS JUST... uuuughhh! I'd just like to mention that they are EX boyfriends now.. ha..haha.. I'm not really into guys that are afraid to get a little dirty, and that spend more hours in front of the mirror than me.


I think my advice to a guy that is looking to find a girl/get a girlfriend would be: take horseback riding lessons. :wink:


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It would be so cool to have a horsey boyfriend. There are never, ever any though. Especially in English riding, they all do PoloX or stock stuff (I imagine there are some doing Western in the US).

I'd even be happy with a horsey friend. I'm 20 now, and all horsey people seem to be under 16 or over 40. I wish there were some people my age that I could have that in common with, all my friends just think its ridiculous to even have a horse.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm a male, I'm 17 and I love to English ride, I like jumping and dressage and just riding for fun. And I especially love horses.


----------



## Katie4469 (Jun 15, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> I'm a male, I'm 17 and I love to English ride, I like jumping and dressage and just riding for fun. And I especially love horses.


Hahaha okay so you are one of very few people. 

Do you by any chance get mauled by girls/and or have a girlfriend!? Haha!!

Good to know there are some riders that ride because they love horses, and not for competition.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Katie4469 said:


> Do you by any chance get mauled by girls/and or have a girlfriend!? Haha!!


Nah to both, but I don't really date,  which is probably why some people think I'm gay. But I'm really not.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

My bf has a sister who has horses haha I think it may be closest I will get to a guy with horses.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I've never dated a guy that was a genuine horse person. There was one guy that I almost dated who LIKED horses and RODE, but he was an awful rider. All the others would either never come near the horses, or if they did, it was only to pet them on the other side of the fence. I have managed to get at least 2 of them to SIT on a horse though!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

*My best friend rides horses and English to, and his a guy...So theres hope...lol I find theres plenty male riders the question is wether there straight.:lol: Maybe thats just in my phases though!*


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All the (western) horse guys that I know avoid the barns like the plague. There are lots of reasons, but the top few are...

- Barn drama. It's often more like going to the fights than going riding.

- Everyone thinks they are an expert rider/trainer/instructor/breeder and they don't hesitate to tell you that.

- Everyone also has the greatest horse in the world, and then goes on to tell you how many times they've been thrown off.

- Guys are 'saddle up and go' types...ladies take _forever_ before they're ready to go. When I trailer to a barn to ride with the ladies, I make it a point to show up 30 minutes late, and after unloading and tacking up, my mares and I are still standing around waiting to go.

Sorry ladies, us guys are happy just wandering the roads and trails, practicing with the cows, having a fun, relaxing day, and putting our feet up, having a beer, and some nice conversation.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah, that's why it's great when you date women, lol 
Though I never really come across many other out lesbian horsewomen, either...
But girls in general seem to tend to be more interested in horses and riding. Even when they probably will never be as into them as the rest of us are, I'm at least very thankful that my girlfriend is willing to learn!

It is certainly a rare event to come across a guy anywhere near my age group who rides or is even at all interested in giving it a try. Most of them are all like "Oh that's for girls" or "That's gay", which makes no sense to me, really. What's more manly than a big tough-as-nails cowboy? lol
Besides, how could they possibly not get that riding would get them all the ladies? Who cares what all the other guys think, that should be what matters :lol:
Anyway, just my input 
I'd definitely love to see more guys around the barn. Especially in the English world, now that's freaking cool.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My ex owns a horse, we used to ride together all the time


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to date a guy who rode horses competively in dressage. He came outta the closet the next year. =/

I know only 3 guys besides him who like horses. One is my farrier, who's 21 and also rides bulls and is very hot. =P the other one is my horse trainer,and the last one is my sister's husband. Aint she a lucky girl? =P


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm the only guy at my lessons, it's all good, there's only one girl who is always into the drama thing, but that's about it and we try to ignore her. Most of the girls at my lesson are rather serious and don't cause drama. Hard to believe right?


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

My boyfriend has a horse and rides, he grew up barrel racing and roping tough. There's alot of male riders around me, but thats barrel racing. Western is where you find most male riders.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Agree, I'm the English guy


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Both of my sons ride. Ok, they're much younger (still in elementary school) but they love it. My friend's teenage son rides as well.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Gee, I am blessed. my hubby had never ever been around a horse till I took riding with a friend. He now loves to ride, nothing fancy, doesn't have a clue what he's doing but loves to brush the horses, go for long rides with me, cleans the stalls does all the hard work and LOVES all of it. Course, with only one horse its making things hard now. But we used to have 5 before we moved back to lower MI.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL Jenn my husband is the same.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I always like cleaning out stalls at the lesson barn as well, It doesn't stink like dog poop, or any other kind of poop.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> All the (western) horse guys that I know avoid the barns like the plague. There are lots of reasons, but the top few are...
> 
> - Barn drama. It's often more like going to the fights than going riding.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Though I am female. The only time I even give a turd about whether or not My horse is sparkly clean is if I plan on taking semi decent pictures. When I get A chance to ride, its a quick brush down and hoof picking, then I'm outa there! Whether or not I even tack up depends on my mood 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Haha there was a guy at the last dressage show that me and my friends ran into and we all almost fainted, lol, it was such a shock to see a hot guy at a horseshow! but then we foundout he was there to watch his girlfried -_- lol. but i kinda like the barn/horseshows because i dont have to look all perfect and stuff, lol, most of the time i look like i got bucked off my horse and then stomped on. lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly don't know many people (other than on the forum) who just ride for the pleasure of riding. I am in a very horse thick part of the country and most folks who have horses are ranch hands or trainers or cowboys, rodeo folks, etc. Most don't just go ride unless they have something that needs done. Of all the riders I know, there are many more men than there are women.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't go through all pages... Katie, if you'd live close by I'd be happy to invite you to our organization (trail riding). :wink: Whenever I go to the annual dinner there are lots of guys there (and I know enough in person I used to ride with until I started more ring work).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I honestly don't know many people (other than on the forum) who just ride for the pleasure of riding. I am in a very horse thick part of the country and most folks who have horses are ranch hands or trainers or cowboys, rodeo folks, etc. Most don't just go ride unless they have something that needs done. Of all the riders I know, there are many more men than there are women.


In MD people either do pleasure riding (trails) or compete/ride English (very few do western riding - team penning, reining, and cutting). Lots of people do trails. I judged (and participated) at Judged Trail Rides, and every time lots of people showed up. Even competing people often trail rides (I run all the time in parks I take my girls in).


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I know, I know about 5 guys who ride. You just find more female rider then males. I bet most of this forum is females, I didn't see that many males. Some guys think it's girly, it's not!
You know you just want to find a good cowgirl. Lol XD


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

Most of the people that ride around here are males. I live in a farming town though, so most of the riding is actual work, not just playing around or showing or whatever. 

Most of my guy friends ride. 

I dated a bull rider once, but I'll never ever do that again. I learned my lesson about them.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Horse riding is *not* girly. So I agree with you there.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I been seeing more guys ride in my town. One was riding his horse is town today, I wanna do that! I want a cart too but hey you can't get everything.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've seen a guy ride to the grocery store, he was giving the horse all kinds of hugs and kisses too, it was adorable.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That is a little unusual LOL, mostly it's us girls who are more lovey dovey with our horses.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm gonna say I do the same thing though, minus the grocery store part, I have a fear of riding horses along the road.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Why? I like to ride on the road and show off my horse!
why don't more guys ride?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's just a fear of mine, my mom's friend got killed cause some %#[email protected]%# honked his horn and spooked the horse and it flipped on top of her. I assume not more guys ride cause they fear they'll be made fun of for liking the horseys


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> It's just a fear of mine, my mom's friend got killed cause some %#[email protected]%# honked his horn and spooked the horse and it flipped on top of her. I assume not more guys ride cause they fear they'll be made fun of for liking the horseys


:O Sorry to heard that and I wanted to ride on a road tomorrow thanks..

Guys don't barrel race too.. The most I know, do roping.
I know country boys but they don't ride..


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of roping, Dressage and Jumping is where it's at for me!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Barrel racing in the rodeos is more of a girl's sport. However, if you watch barrel racing at a breed show like the AQHA, then you will see almost as many guys as you do girls.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> I'm not a big fan of roping, Dressage and Jumping is where it's at for me!


I want to learn jumping but I'm a western girl. We could getting off topic, want to move this to PMs?
I don't think I seen more then 5 different male jumpers.


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

Wanna know something weird? (That is off topic?)

We have two hitching posts at my school and even at some stores. That shows ya how rural of an area I'm in. haha!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cowgirl101 said:


> I want to learn jumping but I'm a western girl. We could getting off topic, want to move this to PMs?
> I don't think I seen more then 5 different male jumpers.


Sure thatll be fine!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

SparksFly said:


> Wanna know something weird? (That is off topic?)
> 
> We have two hitching posts at my school and even at some stores. That shows ya how rural of an area I'm in. haha!


They had a hitching post for here too at some places, not many though


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I think we have a hitching post or two in my town... I so would ride into town.
I don't see many girl rope, mostly guys.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cowgirl101 said:


> I think we have a hitching post or two in my town... I so would ride into town.
> I don't see many girl rope, mostly guys.


I've seen a small few of girls rope, but yeah it's guys mostly.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Katesrider011 said:


> I've seen a guy ride to the grocery store, he was giving the horse all kinds of hugs and kisses too, it was adorable.





smrobs said:


> ^^That is a little unusual LOL, mostly it's us girls who are more lovey dovey with our horses.


It's not unusual for us guys around here that ride into town to the store on the busy roads and through parking lots full of cars and trucks to show appreciation to our horses for being calm and keeping us safe in all that chaos. Perhaps not a kiss, but certainly a good pat, hug, and an apple from the store.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^I thought him giving the kisses was cute =P


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cowgirl101 said:


> :O Sorry to heard that and I wanted to ride on a road tomorrow thanks..
> 
> Guys don't barrel race too.. The most I know, do roping.
> I know country boys but they don't ride..


Where I live guys dominate barrel racing, but thats NBHA & IBRA shows


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Really, here girls dominate.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

SparksFly said:


> Most of the people that ride around here are males. I live in a farming town though, so most of the riding is actual work, not just playing around or showing or whatever.
> 
> Most of my guy friends ride.
> 
> I dated a bull rider once, but I'll never ever do that again. I learned my lesson about them.


Yeah, I'm with you on the bull rider part...but it took my more than one bull rider for me to learn my lesson. =P



Cowgirl101 said:


> I want to learn jumping but I'm a western girl. We could getting off topic, want to move this to PMs?
> I don't think I seen more then 5 different male jumpers.


I've seen lots of guys jump...though they might not have looked the prettiest doing it cause they were justm goofing off.



Cowgirl101 said:


> :O Sorry to heard that and I wanted to ride on a road tomorrow thanks..
> 
> Guys don't barrel race too.. The most I know, do roping.
> I know country boys but they don't ride..


Again, lots of guys I know/knew barrel race...a few guys used to borrow my old horse and run her and usually took home some awards with her.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I never understood why guys started barrel racing...? Its a chick sport...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> I never understood why guys started barrel racing...? Its a chick sport...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought so too? But correct me if I'm wrong, I have no knowledge of any western sports...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Yeah I kinda agree, but they're free to do what they want. If it makes them happy, why not?


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> I never understood why guys started barrel racing...? Its a chick sport...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't understand either until I asked my friend who's a bull rider and he likes to barrel race. His answer, "Don't judge. Bull riding's a guys sport but you still do it and we don't make fun of you...besides, I like feeling the wind in my hair." hahaha sorry I just had to share that...he's such a goof.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

^Hahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Where i live (outskirts of Sydney) there are heaps of casual male horse riders...


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

HorseChic said:


> Where i live (outskirts of Sydney) there are heaps of casual male horse riders...


Well ship some of them over here, lol.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

GreyRay said:


> I never understood why guys started barrel racing...? Its a chick sport...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe in the rodeo it is. But not at open shows, breed shows, NBHA, IBRA, or any other asociation. Except GBRA. My boyfriend likes to barrel race, not more than bull riding but enough. I don't see barrel racing as a chick sport, but I grew up racing against both sexes


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

BarrelRacer86 said:


> Maybe in the rodeo it is. But not at open shows, breed shows, NBHA, IBRA, or any other asociation. Except GBRA. My boyfriend likes to barrel race, not more than bull riding but enough. I don't see barrel racing as a chick sport, but I grew up racing against both sexes


I'm with you, guys can so do it too. But the guys I know think it's a chick sport.
Like roping it's for both sexes but more guys do it then girls.
So cutting, both do that.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

GreyRay said:


> I never understood why guys started barrel racing...? Its a chick sport...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





LoveStory10 said:


> I thought so too? But correct me if I'm wrong, I have no knowledge of any western sports...


_To answer your questions/comments....most guys who barrel race started doing it when they were kids. There parents were most likely going to the rodeo anyways, and it would have been the only event, besides steer riding, that they would have been able to compete in. So they get used to competing in it, and when they can start doing other events they could drop it or keep going with it. It is not against the rules. _

_And about the OP....my boyfriend grew up as a none rider, but totally supports me in the riding/horse thing. I dont think it would take much convincing later down the road if we got out own place for us to get two horses....one for him and one for me. He probably wont turn out to be a great rider, but I will ensure that he is at least a capaple rider._


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Cowgirl101 said:


> Well ship some of them over here, lol.


I'll see what i can do... :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

HorseChic said:


> I'll see what i can do... :lol:


Okay we need some, if you could many some cute ones. lol:lol:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Cowgirl101 said:


> Okay we need some, if you could many some cute ones. lol:lol:


Hahah ill try... :wink::lol:


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I dunno how I'd feel about having a boyfriend that was into horses. 

On the one hand it would be nice having someone that understands the obsession and desire to be at the top, but at the same time unless we had similar training methodologies, etc. I could see it as being just one more thing to argue about. 

I love that my boyfriend doesn't know squat about horses. In fact we're both incredibly different people, but that makes everything so much more fun! I love it when he gets me to play some of his online games with him and he enjoys coming out to the barn occasionally with me and learning. I've even given him a few riding lessons, though he's decided it's not totally his cup of tea. Then again I had him riding english. He seems the type that would enjoy western more, to me. 

Anyway, I'd probably just be incredibly picky if I ever wanted a boyfriend that was into horses. And to answer the OP - it really depends on the region you're in as to how many men you'll see riding. As well as the disciplines. I'm originally from South Texas so there are quite a few male riders, but pretty much all of them ride western. In the 13 years I lived and rode there I met maybe 3 or 4 male english riders, and saw MAYBE a few more than that at shows. It's the same in Colorado, where I'm at now. However in a few weeks I'll be moving to the east coast (Maryland for 9 months of the year, South Carolina for the other 3 months) and I know there will be a much higher concentration of male english riders, mostly because when I traveled for my interview over there I had a cross country schooling with 2 of them, lol. Our group was actually half male and half female.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Im 24 year old guy and ride all the time...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

BWolters said:


> Im 24 year old guy and ride all the time...


What discipline do you like best?


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

I mainly ride western etc, but however I just bought a endurance English saddle and love it!! Ill try anything. I just got a OTTB so slowly getting into the fancy stuff lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

BWolters said:


> I mainly ride western etc, but however I just bought a endurance English saddle and love it!! Ill try anything. I just got a OTTB so slowly getting into the fancy stuff lol


English for me, I'll do both though! Good luck with your TB!


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, Im sure i look retarded with a Western bridal/reins and the endurance saddle haha But it looks alot like a western saddle w.o the horn. I always get asked if im straight around here on the trials by girls!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

BWolters said:


> Thanks, Im sure i look retarded with a Western bridal/reins and the endurance saddle haha But it looks alot like a western saddle w.o the horn. *I always get asked if im straight around here on the trials by girls!*


Welcome to my world  haha people tend to think I'm gay, it's very annoying really, but it's funny sometimes. Glad I'm not the only one that's happened to.


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a horsey boyfriend! )

He started boarding at my barn in like 2005...then in 2007 i started riding and showing his horse for him, and we would talk online ALL THE TIME, then that summer we started dating and have been together since.
He had the same problem with being mulled by girls as soon as he walked in the barn. Of course it was all the little girls that had crushes. I, on the other hand, would hang at the gate and watch him work horses, ask him questions, and help him out when he needed it...instead of sticking to his hip as soon as he walked in the door. 
He rides(english & western) and drives and breaks horses which is awesome, and hes strong so he can help me when my girlies (or when my boys used to) get a little on the tough side. 

It is difficult at times, with different views and opinions on things. We have our little tiffs and petty disagreements, but in the end, it all works out. Its nice because he works construction during the day and used to work in a bar a few nights, so it gives us time to hang out...even if we are working.


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

BWolters said:


> Thanks, Im sure i look retarded with a Western bridal/reins and the endurance saddle haha But it looks alot like a western saddle w.o the horn. I always get asked if im straight around here on the trials by girls!





Katesrider011 said:


> Welcome to my world  haha people tend to think I'm gay, it's very annoying really, but it's funny sometimes. Glad I'm not the only one that's happened to.


Why do people always assume male riders are gay? I don't get it. lol.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Cause typically people see horses as girly, and if a guy likes it then he must be girly too I guess.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sure the breeches don't help  lol jk! 

personally my hubby isn't into riding although he loves to feed my horse treats lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

i would love to have a guy who is into horses, but it's definitely not a requirement. just as long as he understands its a big part of my life ;p

its funny though, guys here always think its a quirky thing that i ride! im in cali, and horseback riding is on the uncommon side.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

There also is not many girls around here my age that ride... either young or old


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

ya my ranch doesn't even really have anyone my age that boards there. its all older ladies. there's 2 people my age there, and you never even see them! :/


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh well, I want to find a group around me to ride with but slim pickings!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

There are no guys my age that ride much.. There are older.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I live in a college town, so where I board there's a pretty decent group of people my age, lol. Of course we have the older ladies and young kids too. Mostly female, though I've seen a middle-aged man out taking lessons and there's a guy around my age that does some work around the barn for the owners.


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah i'm trying to convert all my non-riding friends to horse people  i want people to ride with me! haha


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya, im getting tired of riding alone! Ive actually started hanging out at a local tack shop/boarding area to find people


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

justinebee said:


> yeah i'm trying to convert all my non-riding friends to horse people  i want people to ride with me! haha


Me too! It's weird that practically none of my friends ride. I always tell them that they if come ride with me I will buy a calmer horse for them to get on. lol.


You'd think that because I live in Kentucky (which is practically horse capital) that most people around here would ride.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Where in Ky Sparks?


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

BWolters said:


> Where in Ky Sparks?


Shelby County.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

**** I was hoping closer to Ohio!


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

haha well i'll be in waverly wv in a year! thats right next to ohio haha


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Some guys think it's girly. 
It's not girly when you get kicked in the back of the head by a horse.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Or get thrown into the river in 35 deg weather!


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

ya a lot of people dont realize how extreme it can be when a horse throws you.


----------

